# Do your rats like toothpaste?



## maxxxx

I let my boys run in the bathroom at night and whenever they come across a piece of dropped toothpaste on the floor they'll try to lick it up. They are also crazy about dental floss with mint flavor. 

I am curious if other rats like toothpaste too.


----------



## AMJ087

They probally like it because it smells good and like food. Obviously its not good for them but i think they find it and like it becasue it tastes good haha. Im sure mine would try to eat it too if they were in an area that had a few splatters.


----------



## littlematchstick

ema-leigh said:


> Toothpaste is not good for rats, they eat it because it smells edible to them... but its not. Make sure you clean it all up next time before you let them free roam!


agreed--even humans aren't supposed to eat toothpaste...definatley don't let your rats eat it!


----------



## vegantaurean

I suggest not to let your rats to taste the toothpaste again because it is very unhealthy to eat. There are a LOT of chemicals ingredients in toothpaste. 

Here the link to see what the toothpaste is really made of.. 

http://sci-toys.com/ingredients/toothpaste.html


----------



## steffiez

Most rats like the taste of menthol, but I would not suggest letting your ratties eat large doses of it! All of my rats like to lick my teeth after I brush my teeth hahah.


----------



## Changophant

I have two free ranging rats that love to try everything and they get into the toothpaste , I even see teeth marks on bars of soap (yuck).


----------



## Ratatoullies

Haha. yea. My Pheona is a good. She loves chapstick! If I can't find her is usually because she's stolen my chapstick the little stinker.


----------

